# Electrical Help on a Neon Transformer



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Are there any electricians among our group that know anything about neon light transformers? I have a Franceformer model 9030 9000 volt transformer and it has a ground fault circuit in it that shuts off the power when there is a short to ground somewhere. It works real well, but I plan to use it for Lichtenburg fractal burning which is taking the high side of the transformer to ground to burn wood. A direct short.

It has 5 wires coming out of the black mass around the windings going to this printed circuit box Two white, one black, one blue and one orange. I need to know which ones I can cut and maybe join to keep this puppy burning when shorted.

If this box is like a switch, there must be a power wire, a ground wire and a sensing wire coming to it and then two are the in and out of the switched wires. Anyone familiar with this type of circuit?

I have a note in to Franceformer but I'm not sure they will tell me.

Thanks, Jim


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Will this help- http://www.fusor.net/board/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=4919


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks, Lew. That is exactly what I needed to know. I had an idea that the white wires were the ones that we being switched but was not sure.I don't know how you ever found this but I was looking on the net for 2 days for this answer.

Removing GFI from a Franceformer.

Postby teslatron » Wed Mar 06, 2013 8:07 pm
I just acquired today a supposedly 'DEAD' 15KV 60MA Franceformer with GFI from a Neon Sign Builder. There was no ark generated from either side of the transformer when brought to ground. I found that unusual, because from my experience it is usually one side or the other that will go. So, I immediately suspected that the GFI circuit was faulty. At that point I was still suspecting that I would have to de-pot the transformer in order to remove the GFI. When I got home and set the Franceformer on the dining room table, I noticed a small access panel on the top surface directly above the red diagnostic switch. After removing the panel I could see that the GFI circuitry was accessible in its own compartment and contained no resin or tar. In order to access it however, I needed to remove the top cover. After doing that I removed the GFI by clipping the wires. There were two white wires, so I marked one of them prior to clipping. There was a black and white wire coming into the compartment together. I was assuming that these were line voltage piggybacks from the main power lugs on the opposite side of the Xfmer. Continuity testing confirmed my hypothesis. Using my understanding of wiring and what I thought was logical, I connected the two white wires together. The black wire I connected to the remaining two blue and orange wires. Then I powered up the transformer and crossed my fingers. I could hear a gentle hum coming from the box and to make a long story shorter, I was getting a nice arc to ground from both HV lugs.

Thanks again…............................Cheers, Jim


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Lew I made these changes and it worked right away. Thanks again. I'm in business!!!!!!!!!!!!!
That is why this site is so great!!!...............cheers, Jim

Here is what I did and also the result of the fractal burning also called wood lightning.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Looks great. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Rance. My thought is to use it on bowls!

Jim


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm glad the solution was SO SIMPLE!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Joe, I knew it would be, but I wanted to be sure before I ruined a $100 transformer.

Cheers, Jim


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Jim, I nabbed two neon transformers a couple of years ago. You've sparked my interest again.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Rance. I think I burned mine out. It has now output. I'm taking it to a neon sign shop tomorrow to see if they have a way to test it.

So today I bought a microwave oven and dissected it for the transformer.It fires up real good but not the same pattern at all! 


















cheers, Jim


----------

